# SOFTIN's 100% Charity Car Show Pre-reg form



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs. www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.

*This is our 1st Annual Car Show.* Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories. if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.

We have *vender spaces* available.

Thanks again for everyone's support and help with this show! Can't wait to see you all there! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: Thanks El Raider!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


Oh yeah! Raffy and troops are our judges! Plus we have the people's choice awards! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:25 PM~13497079
> *:biggrin:  Thanks El Raider!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know I'll try to be there rain or shine. What's up El Raider...

Victor "The Trophy Guy"  sends a "que pasa" to Salinas..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 6 2009, 12:54 PM~13497307
> *You know I'll try to be there rain or shine.  What's up El Raider...
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"    sends a "que pasa" to Salinas..
> *


Rain or shine!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 6 2009, 12:54 PM~13497307
> *You know I'll try to be there rain or shine.  What's up El Raider...
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"    sends a "que pasa" to Salinas..
> *



q vo Victor :wave: got a new idea for the next plaques


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 01:39 PM~13497710
> *q vo Victor  :wave:  got a new idea for the next plaques
> *


Do share! Do share! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 6 2009, 12:54 PM~13497307
> *You know I'll try to be there rain or shine.  What's up El Raider...
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"    sends a "que pasa" to Salinas..
> *


Whats up Victor good meeting you yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 6 2009, 03:17 PM~13498751
> *Whats up Victor good meeting you yesterday. :biggrin:
> *


See you're already getting famous! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 03:20 PM~13498774
> *See you're already getting famous!  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 6 2009, 03:51 PM~13499028
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: Raffy- before you get too famous on us and forget the little people, can I have your autograph?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 04:06 PM~13499190
> *:roflmao: Raffy-  before you get too famous on us and forget the little people, can I have your autograph?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 6 2009, 04:36 PM~13499461
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Just make it out to "Dear Tiffany......."


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 05:20 PM~13499876
> *Just make it out to "Dear Tiffany......."
> *


Just let me do your show & we will go from there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 6 2009, 05:26 PM~13499946
> *Just let me do your show & we will go from there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help there!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT Cali Cruisers will be there support the show


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 7 2009, 01:11 PM~13508114
> *TTT Cali Cruisers will be there support the show
> *


Thanks for the support Cali Cruisers!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 7 2009, 11:23 AM~13507013
> *Thanks for the help there!
> *



any time


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 8 2009, 08:50 AM~13516586
> *any time
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...



someone PM'd me and asked if the muscle cars and hot rods were one catagory? NO It's all separate catagories. 

More catagories have been added.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 01:10 PM~13539942
> *ttt
> *


  Thanks!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 11 2009, 12:05 AM~13544665
> *
> *


 :wave: Shout out to Panchopistolas, Raffy, El Raider! See ya there as well as at Panchopistolas show next month!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:twak: I forgot to add convertables on the flyer!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 05:55 AM~13552048
> *
> *


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 12 2009, 12:10 PM~13554082
> *HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:
> *



Happy Easter :wave: Did you find all the eggs???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 11 2009, 07:00 AM~13545397
> *:wave:  Shout out to Panchopistolas, Raffy, El Raider!  See ya there as well as at Panchopistolas show next month!
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 12:30 PM~13554191
> *Happy Easter  :wave:  Did you find all the eggs???
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 11 2009, 07:00 AM~13545397
> *:wave:  Shout out to Panchopistolas, Raffy, El Raider!  See ya there as well as at Panchopistolas show next month!
> *





:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 12:04 PM~13561771
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks!! My internet connection went down this morning! AGH!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 12:04 PM~13561771
> *TTT
> *


Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:48 PM~13497262
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 13 2009, 02:03 PM~13563493
> *Thanks!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 07:59 PM~13566488
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 09:28 AM~13571756
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2009, 11:56 AM~13573210
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 14 2009, 03:25 PM~13575494
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 15 2009, 11:19 AM~13583803
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 15 2009, 08:36 PM~13589700
> *TTT
> *


thanks! :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt for the walking distance show :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 16 2009, 06:26 PM~13599064
> *ttt for the walking distance show  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: You still have to drive into te show.... what a block and a half?? :roflmao:

BTW: Thanks for handing over Frank!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW....805 ALWAYS ROLLS DEEP WITH CARS TO THE LOCAL SHOWS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 17 2009, 09:35 AM~13605286
> *GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW....805 ALWAYS ROLLS DEEP WITH CARS TO THE LOCAL SHOWS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 16 2009, 06:26 PM~13599064
> *ttt for the walking distance show  :biggrin:
> *



show off :angry:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 17 2009, 09:35 AM~13605286
> *GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW....805 ALWAYS ROLLS DEEP WITH CARS TO THE LOCAL SHOWS
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2009, 01:06 PM~13607237
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2009, 03:24 PM~13608367
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2009, 04:27 PM~13609071
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Hello your honor! :worship:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Back 2 da TOP!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 17 2009, 05:52 PM~13609742
> *:wave:  Hello your honor!  :worship:
> *


 :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 17 2009, 09:00 PM~13611277
> *Back 2 da TOP!!!
> *


Thanks Stilo-G got a little busy there. clubs calling needing more entry forms! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 18 2009, 02:51 AM~13613031
> *Thanks Stilo-G got a little busy there.  clubs calling needing more entry forms!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

bump it


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 18 2009, 02:57 PM~13616217
> *bump it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 18 2009, 03:51 AM~13613031
> *Thanks Stilo-G got a little busy there.  clubs calling needing more entry forms!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 18 2009, 06:09 PM~13617172
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Shout out to the honorable Rafael
:wave: :wave: Shout out to the Jesse El Raider 
:wave: :wave: Shout out to Stilo G "805"
:wave: :wave: shout out to DJ Fresh Frank
:wave: :wave: shout out to Panchopistolas STILL USO IN DA WORKS
:wave: :wave: shout out to Jaime "High Rollerz"
:wave: :wave: shout out to Racerboy "style Unlimited"


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 19 2009, 12:05 PM~13622610
> *:wave: :wave:  Shout out to the honorable Rafael
> :wave: :wave:  Shout out to the Jesse El Raider
> :wave: :wave:  Shout out to Stilo G "805"
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 19 2009, 01:42 PM~13622756
> *:wave:
> *


Wasn't it hot today??? Nice finally!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 19 2009, 08:16 PM~13626374
> *Wasn't it hot today???  Nice finally!!
> *


oh yea it was perfect day to go out swimming


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 20 2009, 07:04 AM~13628594
> *oh yea it was perfect day to go out swimming
> *


No doubt!

Here's something funny! My 7 year old came to me the other day pointed out that all the car shows we've gone to, none had model car's for show. Meaning Entree's for trophies. They have some as part of their displays on bikes as well as cars, but I don't see a catagory for this. He won't stop at this- even "promised" to clean his room every day for the rest of his life. :roflmao: Like THAT will really happen! :uh: Anways, what's your thought on having this being a catagory? 

*anyone ele's* input too????

I like the idea, my son wants it in and I'm open up to the idea. Although his car will not be able to enter... I don't think the world is ready for his work! LOL


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 18 2009, 06:09 PM~13617172
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: I might have to break this down more! :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 19 2009, 01:05 PM~13622610
> *:wave: :wave:  Shout out to the honorable Rafael
> :wave: :wave:  Shout out to the Jesse El Raider
> :wave: :wave:  Shout out to Stilo G "805"
> ...


 :wave: :wave: ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2009, 07:45 AM~13628935
> *No doubt!
> 
> Here's something funny!  My 7 year old came to me the other day pointed out that all the car shows we've gone to, none had model car's for show.  Meaning Entree's for trophies.  They have some as part of their displays on bikes as well as cars, but I don't see a catagory for this.  He won't stop at this- even "promised" to clean his room every day for the rest of his life.  :roflmao: Like THAT will really happen!  :uh:  Anways, what's your thought on having this being a catagory?
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay I'm dying here!! I just caught my mistake. Naming the catagories what they used to be called 10 years ago! :roflmao: Example stock instead of street, modified instead of mild and custom instead of full. :roflmao: and a few other things. Wow I'm feeling old! (Plucking my grey hairs out here!)

I am working on the new flier and as soon as I get it into PDF format, I will be posting a new entry on this with the correct names of stuff! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2009, 03:10 PM~13633039
> *Okay I'm dying here!!  I just caught my mistake.  Naming the catagories what they used to be called 10 years ago!  :roflmao:  Example stock instead of street, modified instead of mild and custom instead of full.  :roflmao:  and a few other things.  Wow I'm feeling old!  (Plucking my grey hairs out here!)
> 
> I am working on the new flier and as soon as I get it into PDF format, I will be posting a new entry on this with the correct names of stuff!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ITS OK TIFFANY....IF YOU NEED ANY HELP ON THE CATAGORIES JUST LET ME KNOW. I HAVE SOME EXSPERIENCE ON DOING CAR SHOWS. P.S. EVERYONE HAS SOME GREY HAIR SOMEWHERE :roflmao:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 20 2009, 04:18 PM~13633813
> *ITS OK TIFFANY....IF YOU NEED ANY HELP ON THE CATAGORIES JUST LET ME KNOW.  I HAVE SOME EXSPERIENCE ON DOING CAR SHOWS. P.S. EVERYONE HAS SOME GREY HAIR SOMEWHERE      :roflmao:
> *


LOL Thanks Frank!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:roflmao: Okay I got that tag name under my son and my picture "baller" !! I didn't think a "girl" should have that name tag on here! :roflmao: Didn't know what to put other than just my name!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 19 2009, 09:16 PM~13626374
> *Wasn't it hot today???  Nice finally!!
> *


Been in the 90`s here


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 20 2009, 03:10 PM~13633039
> *Okay I'm dying here!!  I just caught my mistake.  Naming the catagories what they used to be called 10 years ago!  :roflmao:  Example stock instead of street, modified instead of mild and custom instead of full.  :roflmao:  and a few other things.  Wow I'm feeling old!  (Plucking my grey hairs out here!)
> 
> I am working on the new flier and as soon as I get it into PDF format, I will be posting a new entry on this with the correct names of stuff!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 21 2009, 08:03 PM~13648567
> *TTT
> *


Thanks!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 11:56 AM~13655910
> *
> *


Heard from Victor the trophy guy this morning via telephone that a few of your club members did good at the last show!!! woohoo! You guys rock!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 12:21 PM~13656150
> *Heard from Victor the trophy guy this morning via telephone that a few of your club members did good at the last show!!!  woohoo! You guys rock!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2009, 09:16 PM~13662143
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 22 2009, 10:30 PM~13663088
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Good Morning! Told you I'm up usually at 3:30! Need more coffee though. The screen is floating around in the air it looks like! :roflmao: and I'm completely sober!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 23 2009, 10:07 AM~13666330
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 23 2009, 04:01 AM~13664200
> *Good Morning!  Told you I'm up usually at 3:30!  Need more coffee though.  The screen is floating around in the air it looks like! :roflmao:  and I'm completely sober!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 23 2009, 07:17 PM~13671568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We're breaking down the catagories. Just trying to figure out how to put them all on the flyer and waiting for raffy for my list with the correct spelling :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 09:51 AM~13677153
> *ttt
> *


Thanks!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:18 AM~13677415
> *Thanks!
> *


 :biggrin: I hope I can make it down :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 10:24 AM~13677487
> *:biggrin:  I hope I can make it down :biggrin:
> *


That would be cool! Here's what you do, tell your wife you guys are going to a car show that's a benefit car show serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, victims of abuse, elderly and youth at risk programs. Show her this web site www.softininc.org Then tell her after your taking her out on the town and out to dinner and Sunday is her day to choose what she wants to do with you! Sound good? :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 6 2009, 12:23 PM~13497060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

For those that pre-reg by May 14th, 2009 send in your pics for our commercial!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 6 2009, 12:54 PM~13497307
> *You know I'll try to be there rain or shine.  What's up El Raider...
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"    sends a "que pasa" to Salinas..
> *


Hello Victor!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


Breaking the catagories down even more. Will post them asap!

For those of you who have already pre-registered, Please send in your pics if you want to. We're doing commercials to advertise for our show. If you'd like your car to be in the commercials, posters, flyers and everything else we use for promotional pieces, please send in your pics to me.

If you haven't already pre-registered, if you do by May 14th, 2009 you can still get in on this. I need a lot of different pics to choose from. So please send me different angles and include shots with your club plaques! :biggrin: 

Any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13682714
> *Breaking the catagories down even more.  Will post them asap!
> 
> For those of you who have already pre-registered, Please send in your pics if you want to.  We're doing commercials to advertise for our show.  If you'd like your car to be in the commercials, posters, flyers and everything else we use for promotional pieces, please send in your pics to me.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 05:03 PM~13681234
> *For those that pre-reg by May 14th, 2009 send in your pics for our commercial!!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

BICYCLE CLASSES


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2009, 11:41 PM~13684191
> *BICYCLE CLASSES
> *


Yup they are added! As well as model cars. We can post the classes later. I'll be out all day out to sea with no Internet access.  I'll PM you with those! I have it posted I beleive on the bicycle page, 

Tiffany


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT FOR ANOTHER 805 SHOW :wave:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Apr 24 2009, 11:41 PM~13684191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 25 2009, 07:27 AM~13685293
> *TTT FOR ANOTHER 805 SHOW :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 25 2009, 03:14 AM~13684777
> *Yup they are added! As well as model cars.  We can post the classes later.  I'll be out all day out to sea with no Internet access.    I'll PM you with those! I have it posted I beleive on the bicycle page,
> 
> Tiffany
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 24 2009, 11:41 PM~13684191
> *BICYCLE CLASSES
> *


Bicycles Motorcycles
16" 2Wheel Full Size 1st 2nd
Original Designer 1st 2nd
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2009, 11:47 AM~13686459
> *Bicycles                                  Motorcycles
> 16" 2Wheel                              Full Size  1st  2nd
> Original                                    Designer  1st  2nd
> ...


 MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

CAR CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 25 2009, 03:03 PM~13687508
> *TRUCK CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
> 90`s- Street, Mild & Full
> ...


Thanks raffy for posting this for me! I was gone all day!! If you pre-reg by May 14th, I need pics of your cars with your club plaques for posters, flyers and commericals!

Thanks!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:h5: Raffy!!

Also model cars!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 10:17 AM~13692863
> *:h5:  Raffy!!
> 
> Also model cars!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 05:04 AM~13691903
> *Thanks raffy for posting this for me!  I was gone all day!! If you pre-reg by May 14th, I need pics of your cars with your club plaques for posters, flyers and commericals!
> 
> Thanks!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 11:39 AM~13693292
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Bicycles 
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 


CAR CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 


TRUCK CLASSES
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 


What classfication does my lazy fat ass fit into???? 
:rofl:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 01:20 PM~13693822
> *Bicycles
> 16" 2Wheel
> Original
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 01:23 PM~13693837
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nono:
> *


I'm just joking! I'm far from lazy!! Just waiting for someone to say 4x4 or something funny!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 01:40 PM~13693951
> *I'm just joking!  I'm far from lazy!!  Just waiting for someone to say 4x4 or something funny!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 03:06 PM~13694369
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 04:34 PM~13695040
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: you hit page 10!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 05:03 PM~13695297
> *:thumbsup: you hit page 10!!! :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 05:03 PM~13695297
> *:thumbsup: you hit page 10!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

gonna print out and pass out tomorrow.
should have them sent out in a week.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 26 2009, 10:24 PM~13698861
> *gonna print out and pass out tomorrow.
> should have them sent out in a week.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Have them send in pictures of the cars with their pre-registration. Thanks for your support in helping those in need!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 04:08 AM~13700331
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Have them send in pictures of the cars with their pre-registration.  Thanks for your support in helping those in need!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 04:08 AM~13700331
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Have them send in pictures of the cars with their pre-registration.  Thanks for your support in helping those in need!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 27 2009, 10:26 AM~13702677
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I don't see your pre-reg or pictures!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

BUMP TO THE TOP :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 27 2009, 10:45 AM~13702915
> *BUMP TO THE TOP :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 27 2009, 08:53 AM~13701528
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 27 2009, 10:45 AM~13702915
> *BUMP TO THE TOP :cheesy:
> *



Aren't you back from the festival??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 06:53 PM~13708165
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 28 2009, 08:19 AM~13714093
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 28 2009, 11:12 AM~13715881
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Got more pre-registers today!! They forgot to send the pics though! :uh: I need pics!!


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

This is going to be a busy weekend in SB. The Wheels and Waves show is the same day. The town will be full of rides...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 28 2009, 04:19 PM~13719167
> *Got more pre-registers today!!  They forgot to send the pics though!  :uh:  I need pics!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Apr 28 2009, 07:21 PM~13721150
> *This is going to be a busy weekend in SB.  The Wheels and Waves show is the same day.  The town will be full of rides...
> *


??????????????????? :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Apr 28 2009, 07:21 PM~13721150
> *This is going to be a busy weekend in SB.  The Wheels and Waves show is the same day.  The town will be full of rides...
> *


The flyer I have here for wheels and waves is for the 17th of May. But it's not really a lowrider show. The lowrider show will be held at Leadbetter Beach by Panchopistola's group that day. Wheels and Waves is primarily for hot rods. they only have one catagory for lowriders.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 06:22 AM~13726575
> *The flyer I have here for wheels and waves is for the 17th of May.  But it's not really a lowrider show.  The lowrider show will be held at Leadbetter Beach by Panchopistola's group that day.  Wheels and Waves is primarily for hot rods.  they only have one catagory for lowriders.
> *


 :0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 06:22 AM~13726575
> *The flyer I have here for wheels and waves is for the 17th of May.  But it's not really a lowrider show.  The lowrider show will be held at Leadbetter Beach by Panchopistola's group that day.  Wheels and Waves is primarily for hot rods.  they only have one catagory for lowriders.
> *


thanks tiffany, :thumbsup: yeah waves & waves doesnt show lowriders no love.ALTHOUGH is a very good show since its on STATE.ST  but we will be at the beach with sunscreen and BBQ grills for those that wanna stop by and say HELLO! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 03:34 PM~13732566
> *thanks tiffany, :thumbsup: yeah waves & waves doesnt show lowriders no love.ALTHOUGH is a very good show since its on STATE.ST    but we will be at the beach with sunscreen and BBQ grills for those that wanna stop by and say HELLO! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 28 2009, 04:19 PM~13719167
> *Got more pre-registers today!!  They forgot to send the pics though!  :uh:  I need pics!!
> *



I'll be sure to send some pics with my fourm. Ill just put them on a memory stick and send it to you. It will be my Pruple Avalanche and a Tahoe.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 03:34 PM~13732566
> *thanks tiffany, :thumbsup: yeah waves & waves doesnt show lowriders no love.ALTHOUGH is a very good show since its on STATE.ST    but we will be at the beach with sunscreen and BBQ grills for those that wanna stop by and say HELLO! :biggrin:
> *


Not a prob Mikey! I jut wanted that part streightened out! And point out where we lowriders need to be!! 
AT THE BEACH THAT DAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 03:34 PM~13732566
> *thanks tiffany, :thumbsup: yeah waves & waves doesnt show lowriders no love.ALTHOUGH is a very good show since its on STATE.ST    but we will be at the beach with sunscreen and BBQ grills for those that wanna stop by and say HELLO! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it's a good show, but The Day at the Beach is primarily focused for lowriders. YOU know that!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 05:50 PM~13733935
> *Yeah it's a good show, but The Day at the Beach is primarily focused for lowriders.  YOU know that!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 10:41 PM~13738480
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 29 2009, 03:55 PM~13732786
> *I'll be sure to send some pics with my fourm. Ill just put them on a memory stick and send it to you. It will be my Pruple Avalanche and a Tahoe.
> *


Need lot's of pics!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 29 2009, 11:14 PM~13738889
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HEY TIFFANY HOWS IT GOING.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 30 2009, 09:09 AM~13741573
> *HEY TIFFANY HOWS IT GOING....  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey Frankie!! Doing good! Glad your back on the scene!! Thought we lost you! LOL See you and Mikey this Saturday at La Cumbre Junior High Car Show!!!

Now---Where's Stylo G???????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 08:45 AM~13741293
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 04:11 PM~13746302
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Hi Raffy!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 05:01 PM~13746726
> *:wave:  Hi Raffy!
> *


HELLO TIFFANY HOW ARE THINGS GOING, ANY NEW SPONSORS?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 06:04 PM~13747365
> *HELLO TIFFANY HOW ARE THINGS GOING, ANY NEW SPONSORS?
> *


Not quite yet. Still working on it! But got a couple venders!! Supposed to have a meeting tomorrow at noon (so I won't be on here for a little bit again...BUT keep your fingers crossed)! The more money we bring in for the show, the better the show will be~! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 09:19 PM~13749792
> *Not quite yet.  Still working on it!  But got a couple venders!!  Supposed to have a meeting tomorrow at noon (so I won't be on here for a little bit again...BUT keep your fingers crossed)!  The more money we bring in for the show, the better the show will be~! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah right I know you will be posting before 6 am!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 11:55 PM~13751670
> *Yeah right I know you will be posting before 6 am!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: You now me too well!! But I have my dad's lap top!!! So I can sneak posts in here and there today!! :biggrin: He said I got addicted to layitlow!! :roflmao: He wants to know if there's a support group! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

What's with this "O Dogg" under your name? Mine had "Baller" and had to get rid of that one~! A girl on here, should not have that tag name!!!! What's each of these "automatic tags" mean anyway???

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HEY BALLER...LOL :biggrin: BUMP TO THE TOP


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 07:56 AM~13753657
> *What's with this "O Dogg" under your name?  Mine had "Baller" and had to get rid of that one~!  A girl on here, should not have that tag name!!!!  What's each of these "automatic tags" mean anyway???
> 
> TTT
> *


im not sure but think its how long u been on here


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 05:39 AM~13752395
> *:roflmao:  You now me too well!!  But I have my dad's lap top!!!  So I can sneak posts in here and there today!!  :biggrin:  He said I got addicted to layitlow!!  :roflmao:  He wants to know if there's a support group! :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

ARE YOU HAVING A HOPP  :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Got another vender Raffy!! I think all us females there will love this. Guys bring your wallets! It's not expensive either!! They'll be eternally greatful!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 01:30 PM~13756624
> *Got another vender Raffy!!  I think all us females there will love this.  Guys bring your wallets!  It's not expensive either!!  They'll be eternally greatful!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 1 2009, 01:41 PM~13756742
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 1 2009, 09:09 AM~13753822
> *HEY BALLER...LOL :biggrin: BUMP TO THE TOP
> *


 :roflmao: Mi Marito saw that the first time, was like "What?!?" :roflmao: Then after I had explained it all, now you got him walking around the house calling me that! OH great!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 1 2009, 09:12 AM~13753861
> *im not sure but think its how long u been on here
> *


Okay, well I think I registered last year sometime on LIL! It's never changed until I changed it.  On my way to the show now!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 2 2009, 06:06 AM~13762890
> *:roflmao:  Mi Marito saw that the first time, was like "What?!?"  :roflmao:  Then after I had explained it all, now you got him walking around the house calling me that!  OH great!
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2009, 11:27 AM~13764503
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Raffy!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 2 2009, 03:29 PM~13765826
> *Hey Raffy!!!!
> *


How did it go today? :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2009, 08:31 PM~13767550
> *How did it go today? :wave:  :wave:
> *


picked up another vender. Saw Jaime and a really cool old old police car. I think it was like in the 50's. Reminded my daughter of "Doc" from the movie cars.

How about you?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 3 2009, 11:56 PM~13776451
> *TTT
> *


Thanks!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Raffy
:wave: Mikey
:wave: Frankie
:wave: 805
:wave: Jesse
:wave: Victor
:wave: fleetangel
:wave: Jaime
:wave: Jason


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 11:33 AM~13779688
> *:wave: Raffy
> :wave: Mikey
> :wave: Frankie
> ...


TTT!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 11:33 AM~13779688
> *:wave: Raffy
> :wave: Mikey
> :wave: Frankie
> ...


TO THE TOP ~EIGHT O FIVE RIDERS~!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2009, 04:50 PM~13783048
> *TO THE TOP ~EIGHT O FIVE RIDERS~!!!
> *


Right on!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Are you going for 14?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

YUP...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 11:33 AM~13779688
> *:wave: Raffy
> :wave: Mikey
> :wave: Frankie
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2009, 05:18 PM~13783371
> *YUP...
> 
> *


 :roflmao: Race you TTT :biggrin: !


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

T

















T
































T
























8



























0





















5





















I WON


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2009, 05:49 PM~13783659
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


 :roflmao: no that single pump, 1batt won! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GO CHECK THE OTHER ONE OUT...HES THE MASTER


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2009, 05:58 PM~13783748
> *GO CHECK THE OTHER ONE OUT...HES THE MASTER
> *


RADICAL FOUR WHEELIN... 

You got two catagories down! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 4 2009, 05:24 PM~13783412
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 06:03 PM~13783813
> *RADICAL FOUR WHEELIN...
> 
> You got two catagories  down!  :roflmao:
> *


WE'RE THE BEST


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 06:07 PM~13783847
> *:wave:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2009, 06:30 PM~13784059
> *WE'RE THE BEST
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 5 2009, 12:07 AM~13788206
> *ttt
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 04:08 AM~13788670
> *Thanks! :biggrin:
> *



yup :biggrin: 

seen it on the 2nd page.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 5 2009, 11:46 AM~13791993
> *yup :biggrin:
> 
> seen it on the 2nd page.
> *


Page 2?? Wow we're on page 14 now, race you to 15! :biggrin: 
You sending in your pre-reg forms with pictures?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 03:36 PM~13794432
> *Page 2??  Wow we're on page 14 now, race you to 15!  :biggrin:
> You sending in your pre-reg forms with pictures?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 03:36 PM~13794432
> *Page 2??  Wow we're on page 14 now, race you to 15!  :biggrin:
> You sending in your pre-reg forms with pictures?
> *


I mean't page two in the fourm section.  

Ya. I just got my camera back. :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 5 2009, 09:28 PM~13798499
> *I mean't page two in the fourm section.
> 
> Ya. I just got my camera back.  :biggrin:
> *


NICE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 5 2009, 09:28 PM~13798499
> *I mean't page two in the fourm section.
> 
> Ya. I just got my camera back.  :biggrin:
> *


Ditto on the nice! Take pictures of your ride and send it in with your pre-reg forms. I need lot's of pics! What club are you in? I don't see that info??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 5 2009, 03:50 PM~13794575
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: Raffy!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 5 2009, 09:28 PM~13798499
> *I mean't page two in the fourm section.
> 
> Ya. I just got my camera back.  :biggrin:
> *



The cars rock!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 09:41 AM~13802516
> *:wave: Raffy!
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 11:02 AM~13803461
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Raffy! Streetlow Magazine is covering the show!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 12:01 PM~13804352
> *Thanks Raffy!  Streetlow Magazine is covering the show!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 01:00 PM~13804951
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!

Streetlow Magazine will be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

BUMP THIS PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 02:36 PM~13805905
> *TTT!
> 
> Streetlow Magazine will be there!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 04:33 PM~13806963
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey Raffy! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 04:46 PM~13807092
> *hey Raffy! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 06:23 PM~13808139
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey Raffy-did you know I'm a girl???? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 09:22 PM~13810456
> *Hey Raffy-did you know I'm a girl???? :biggrin:
> *


Yes mamm!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 10:55 PM~13811322
> *Yes mamm!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Oh Thank you Raffy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 06:38 AM~13813007
> *Oh Thank you Raffy!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2009, 04:04 PM~13818596
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hellooo Tiff!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 7 2009, 04:37 PM~13818920
> *Hellooo Tiff!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Hey Mikey!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt for cooler weather :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 8 2009, 10:04 AM~13826276
> *ttt for cooler weather :biggrin:
> *


No doubt~! About your pool???? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 8 2009, 10:04 AM~13826276
> *ttt for cooler weather :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 10:58 AM~13826832
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 12:27 PM~13827687
> *:wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 1 2009, 12:13 PM~13755753
> *ARE YOU HAVING A HOPP    :dunno:
> *


Nope sorry not having a hop this year.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone who has helped me keep this TTT'd and spreading the word on this benefit car show to help raise funds for people with special needs! I really appriciate it!

SHOUT OUT TO 

Raffy :wave:
Panchopistola :wave: 
Frankie :wave: 
805 Stilo-G :wave: 
Jesse El Raider :wave: 
Victor - THE TROPHY GUY! :wave: 
fleetangel :wave: 
Jaime :wave: 
Jason "Styles Unlimited" :wave: 
Mike - The Cholo DJ :wave: 
Charkbait :wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Mike - The Cholo DJ 
:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2009, 06:46 AM~13835055
> *Mike - The Cholo DJ
> :wave:
> *


SEE ya on the 23rd!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2009, 06:46 AM~13835055
> *Mike - The Cholo DJ
> :wave:
> *


How did the show go today?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 06:33 PM~13831126
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 06:41 AM~13835039
> *Thank you everyone who has helped me keep this TTT'd and spreading the word on this benefit car show to help raise funds for people with special needs!  I really appriciate it!
> 
> SHOUT OUT TO
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 9 2009, 11:24 AM~13836720
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


Is your son still pinching your daughter?? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 9 2009, 06:46 AM~13835055
> *Mike - The Cholo DJ
> :wave:
> *


Hey Mikey!! How's it going?? Are you booked on the 31st??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 07:46 AM~13835257
> *SEE ya on the 23rd!
> *


CAN YOU BRING SOME REG. FORMS WITH YOU,ME AND SOME OF US ARE PLANNING ON MAKING IT UP THERE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 10 2009, 05:02 PM~13845638
> *CAN YOU BRING SOME REG. FORMS WITH YOU,ME AND SOME OF US ARE PLANNING ON MAKING IT UP THERE :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Yup I sure will Johnny! We should all invest in some camara's too. take a lot of pics of everyone and send them up to Mikey! I'll get the streetlow magazine copy of our show and send it to him, along with all the pics of his friends at our show and his going away show! Think they'll let me send a scrap book to him?? Maybe get a few pics of his wife and kids for the front part of it. What do you think??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 05:05 PM~13845665
> *Yup I sure will Johnny!  We should all invest in some camara's too.  take a lot of pics of everyone and send them up to Mikey!  I'll get the streetlow magazine copy of our show and send it to him, along with all the pics of his friends at our show and his going away show!  Think they'll let me send a scrap book to him??  Maybe get a few pics of his wife and kids for the front part of it.  What do you think??
> *


GREAT IDEA!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: THAT WOULD BE REAL KOOL......


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 10 2009, 05:07 PM~13845676
> *GREAT IDEA!!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THAT WOULD BE REAL KOOL......
> *


Okay, then we need to take a lot of pictures of Mikey, his wife and kids and everyone else. I'll bring some camara's and put one together. Do you have any pics from Saturday's show and show's from the past year???


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 05:15 PM~13845724
> *Okay, then we need to take a lot of pictures of Mikey, his wife and kids and everyone else.  I'll bring some camara's and put one together.  Do you have any pics from Saturday's show and show's from the past year???
> *


I'LL GET WHAT I HAVE TOGETHER..........


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 10 2009, 05:18 PM~13845747
> *I'LL GET WHAT I HAVE TOGETHER..........
> *


Ask Mikey's wife for pictures of them, her and the kids. That should be included too!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 05:20 PM~13845755
> *Ask Mikey's wife for pictures of them, her and the kids.  That should be included too!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 11 2009, 12:42 AM~13849291
> *:thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY WUZ UP..SORRY IVE BEEN ABSENT BUT A LOT OF SHIT HAPPENED THIS WEEKEND...BUT IM BACK....HEY I NEED THE ADRESS WHR I CAN SEND MY ENVELOPE TO....


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2009, 03:31 PM~13854576
> *HEY WUZ UP..SORRY IVE BEEN ABSENT BUT A LOT OF SHIT HAPPENED THIS WEEKEND...BUT IM BACK....HEY I NEED THE ADRESS WHR I CAN SEND MY ENVELOPE TO....
> *


Hey Fleetangel!! That's okay it was Mother's Day weekend! I was just teasing everyone about AWOL! :roflmao: 

Send it to Tiffany Vague
1192 S. 13th Street
Grover Beach, Ca. 93433

Talk to ya soon! Got to run for now.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Stilo-G


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 11 2009, 05:55 PM~13855979
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Doug? :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 04:38 AM~13849646
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 11 2009, 03:31 PM~13854576
> *HEY WUZ UP..SORRY IVE BEEN ABSENT BUT A LOT OF SHIT HAPPENED THIS WEEKEND...BUT IM BACK....HEY I NEED THE ADRESS WHR I CAN SEND MY ENVELOPE TO....
> *


Is everything okay??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 06:02 PM~13856045
> *Hey Fleetangel!!  That's okay it was Mother's Day weekend!  I was just teasing everyone about AWOL!  :roflmao:
> 
> Send it to Tiffany Vague
> ...


OK GOTCHA!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 03:39 PM~13865817
> *OK GOTCHA!!!
> *


 :cheesy: Hey Fleetangel! your on here early! :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 03:42 PM~13865853
> *:cheesy: Hey Fleetangel! your on here early! :wave:
> *


I GOT OUT OF SKOOL EARLY TODAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 03:49 PM~13865945
> *I GOT OUT OF SKOOL EARLY TODAY!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's cool! What was the occasion for?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 03:54 PM~13866013
> *That's cool!  What was the occasion for?
> *


CALIFORNIA STAR TESTING


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 03:55 PM~13866023
> *CALIFORNIA STAR TESTING
> *


Is that the same as the State's School Testing?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 03:56 PM~13866035
> *Is that the same as the State's School Testing?
> *


YUP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 04:03 PM~13866151
> *YUP
> *


How do you think you did?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 06:45 PM~13867856
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: I needed that wave!! Mama just passed a little bit ago.... :angel:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:14 PM~13868134
> *:wave:  I needed that wave!! Mama just passed a little bit ago.... :angel:
> *


god bless her :angel: she's going 2 heaven on angel's wing's :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 12 2009, 08:06 PM~13868800
> *god bless her  :angel: she's going 2 heaven on angel's wing's  :angel:
> *


Yup! I know that, but it still doesn't seem reall.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:01 PM~13866805
> *How do you think you did?
> *


BAD I WAS SO SLEEPY...LAYITLOW IS ADDICTIVE!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:14 PM~13868134
> *:wave:  I needed that wave!! Mama just passed a little bit ago.... :angel:
> *


IMM SORRY TIFFANY...SHE IS IN A BETTER PLACE NOW!!!SHES WITH MY MOMS TAKIN CAR OF US...EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRITE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 10:21 PM~13870160
> *IMM SORRY TIFFANY...SHE IS IN A BETTER PLACE NOW!!!SHES WITH MY MOMS TAKIN CAR OF US...EVERYTHING WILL BE ALRITE!!!
> *


Thanks Fleetangel!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:14 PM~13868134
> *:wave:  I needed that wave!! Mama just passed a little bit ago.... :angel:
> *


   :angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:14 PM~13868134
> *:wave:  I needed that wave!! Mama just passed a little bit ago.... :angel:
> *


The Lord only takes the best!!!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 07:14 PM~13868134
> *:wave:  I needed that wave!! Mama just passed a little bit ago.... :angel:
> *


TIFFANY SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR MOTHER IN LAW. MAY SHE REST IN PEACE UP IN HEAVEN :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 13 2009, 07:28 AM~13872161
> *The Lord only takes the best!!!
> *


So why am I still here??? I thought I was the best! :roflmao: 
Seriously though, your right! The lord takes the best! Guess I got a lot of work to do down here before he thinks I'm the best! :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

tiffany make sure you bring your flyers this sunday to pump your show :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2009, 03:54 PM~13876539
> *tiffany make sure you bring your flyers this sunday to pump your show :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mikey! :angel: :biggrin: 

I need to bring you the rope for your show this weekend too! I know a few people that are going to be heading out to your show this weekend. Are You ready??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 04:07 PM~13876676
> *Thanks Mikey! :angel:  :biggrin:
> 
> I need to bring you the rope for your show this weekend too! I know a few people that are going to be heading out to your show this weekend. Are You ready??
> *


just make sure to drop the anchor on your boat :biggrin: j/k


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2009, 04:34 PM~13876955
> *just make sure to drop the anchor on your boat :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH man! That's a scary thought. I think my dad would :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: over and over again!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 06:23 AM~13871781
> *Thanks Fleetangel!!
> *


NO PROBLEM SISSETTE...BY THE WAY MY NAMES ROBERT FLEETANGEL'S MY BIKE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2009, 05:44 PM~13877542
> *NO PROBLEM SISSETTE...BY THE WAY MY NAMES ROBERT FLEETANGEL'S MY BIKE
> *


Hey Robert! cant wait to see FleetAngel. How did you choose the name??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 09:20 PM~13880349
> *Hey Robert!  cant wait to see FleetAngel.  How did you choose the name??
> *


I POSTED IT SOMEWHERE ELSE IN A TOPIC REPLIED TO U


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 13 2009, 11:06 PM~13881662
> *I POSTED IT SOMEWHERE ELSE IN A TOPIC REPLIED TO U
> *


That will keep me busy then! Going through all the topics and replies :roflmao: 
I'll start looking now. Is it on on ene of my posts or someone elses???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 11 2009, 05:55 PM~13855979
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2009, 05:15 PM~13877344
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 06:41 AM~13883100
> *That will keep me busy then!  Going through all the topics and replies :roflmao:
> I'll start looking now.  Is it on on ene of my posts or someone elses???
> *


I THINK ON THE BIKES FORUMS


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13892180
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Doug are you coming to this show?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 14 2009, 10:17 PM~13892492
> *Whats up Doug are you coming to this show?
> *


may b :biggrin: 
i have 2 wait tell it get's a little closer  
but i think i'm going 2 do more charity this yr an les show's


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 15 2009, 04:59 AM~13894008
> *may b  :biggrin:
> i have 2 wait tell it get's a little closer
> but i think i'm going 2 do more charity this yr an les show's
> *


 Thats cool the guys and I will be there, hope to see you!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 15 2009, 04:59 AM~13894008
> *may b  :biggrin:
> i have 2 wait tell it get's a little closer
> but i think i'm going 2 do more charity this yr an les show's
> *


How about a Charity Car Show then Doug? :biggrin: Not used to seeing you on this one! Used to seeing you on the car wash for THE SANDRA CANTU FAMILY coming up THIS weekend!! I think it will end up being really good!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 14 2009, 09:34 PM~13891929
> *I THINK ON THE BIKES FORUMS
> *


I found it! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 07:37 AM~13894733
> *How about a Charity Car Show then Doug? :biggrin:  Not used to seeing you on this one! Used to seeing you on the car wash for THE SANDRA CANTU FAMILY coming up THIS weekend!!  I think it will end up being really good!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE'LL SEE . LIKE I SAY IF I GO I WILL TAKE MY 64 :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 07:37 AM~13894733
> *How about a Charity Car Show then Doug? :biggrin:  Not used to seeing you on this one! Used to seeing you on the car wash for THE SANDRA CANTU FAMILY coming up THIS weekend!!  I think it will end up being really good!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


UR JUST NOT LOOKING GOOD ENUFF


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 08:45 AM~13895277
> *I found it! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD NOW U KNO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 15 2009, 05:58 PM~13900020
> *UR JUST NOT LOOKING GOOD ENUFF
> *


   I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 06:59 PM~13900595
> *   I don't understand what you mean?
> *


when i said ur just not looking good enuff,
i mint ur not looking n ur page enuff 2 find me


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 15 2009, 10:32 PM~13902481
> *when i said ur just not looking good enuff,
> i  mint  ur not looking n ur page enuff 2 find me
> *


Now your making me feel bad! I over looked you! I'll be going through the pages now and making it up! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 15 2009, 05:56 PM~13899998
> *WE'LL SEE . LIKE I SAY IF I GO I WILL TAKE MY 64  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 15 2009, 10:32 PM~13902481
> *when i said ur just not looking good enuff,
> i  mint  ur not looking n ur page enuff 2 find me
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:17 AM~13903562
> *Now your making me feel bad!  I over looked you!  I'll be going through the pages now and making it up! :biggrin:
> *


I ALMOST PUT MY FOOT N MY MOUTH THAT TIME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2009, 06:28 AM~13894300
> *Thats cool the guys and I will be there, hope to see you!!!
> *


RALPH IF I GO WE CAN ALL RIDE UP 2GETHER


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 16 2009, 07:43 AM~13904160
> *I ALMOST PUT MY FOOT N MY MOUTH THAT TIME  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: Okay I did my homework~ :biggrin: 
Page 17 you posted, I replied
Page 18 you posted twice~ I replied

However, page 19 you posted 5 times I replied to all of them accept for post #370 so...














Will you fogive??


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 16 2009, 07:44 AM~13904175
> *RALPH IF I GO WE CAN ALL RIDE UP 2GETHER
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 14 2009, 09:50 PM~13892180
> *:wave:
> *


From post 370

:wave: :wave: 
:angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 08:37 AM~13904444
> *From post 370
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DONT FORGET THE PRE REG TOMORROW TIFFANY!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2009, 12:18 PM~13905769
> *DONT FORGET THE PRE REG TOMORROW TIFFANY!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I won't! I won't forget the rope either!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 12:23 PM~13905803
> *:biggrin: I won't!  I won't forget the rope either!
> *


I MIGHT PARTICIPATE TOO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2009, 12:27 PM~13905827
> *I MIGHT PARTICIPATE TOO
> *


MIght??? What's the "Might" all about?? Are you 
hno: hno: :biggrin: J/K!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13905848
> *MIght???  What's the "Might" all about??  Are you
> hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  J/K!
> *


IF THEY LET ME


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2009, 12:32 PM~13905853
> *IF THEY LET ME
> *


Okay, I'm missing something here. Why wouldn't they let you?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 12:34 PM~13905864
> *Okay, I'm missing something here.  Why wouldn't they let you?
> *


IM ONE OF THE CLUBS YOUNGSTERS BUT IM THOUGH!!!    :rofl:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2009, 12:36 PM~13905876
> *IM ONE OF THE CLUBS YOUNGSTERS BUT IM THOUGH!!!       :rofl:
> *


Ask Mike if they can do the baby ug war! :roflmao: ok ok just kidding! What about doing a contest between each of you and the top ones that make the tug of war team are in.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 12:41 PM~13905911
> *Ask Mike if they can do the baby ug war!  :roflmao:  ok ok just kidding!  What about doing a contest between each of you and the top ones that make the tug of war team are in.
> *


WE SHOULD HUH


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2009, 12:45 PM~13905935
> *WE SHOULD HUH
> *


I think so! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 12:57 PM~13905998
> *I think so! :biggrin:
> *


Soo did you you talk to the guys about having a pre-tug-of-war contest?????


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 08:00 AM~13904242
> *:roflmao:  Okay I did my homework~ :biggrin:
> Page 17 you posted, I replied
> Page 18 you posted twice~ I replied
> ...


WOW THAT'S SOUND'S LIKE 2 MUCH WORK :biggrin: 
AND I FORGIVE U


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 16 2009, 04:57 PM~13907327
> *WOW THAT'S SOUND'S LIKE 2 MUCH WORK  :biggrin:
> AND I FORGIVE U
> *


 Just keeping myself busy!
Thank you for forgiving me!  Have you heard from Rolo?? Is his Grandma okay??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:38 PM~13907228
> *Soo did you you talk to the guys about having a pre-tug-of-war contest?????
> *


NOPE BUT ILL TELL EM 2MORROW!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 16 2009, 08:40 PM~13908710
> *NOPE BUT ILL TELL EM 2MORROW!!
> *


I got the rope! :biggrin: and the camara! :biggrin: and the papers. I slept with all of them! :0 :0 that didn't come out right!!

See ya at the beach in a few hours!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms and beautiful pictures in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs. www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.

This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories. if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.

StreetLow Magazine will be covering this show!!


We have vender spaces available.

Thanks again for everyone's support and help with this show! Can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 06:00 AM~13910696
> *I got the rope! :biggrin: and the camara! :biggrin: and the papers.  I slept with all of them!  :0  :0 that didn't come out right!!
> 
> See ya at the beach in a few hours!!
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 17 2009, 11:15 PM~13917219
> *
> *



I got a lot of pre=reg forms and pictures at The Day at The Beach Show in Santa Barbara. So far Style Unlimited is taking the trophy home for most club participants! Great pictures too I took there! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 18 2009, 04:57 PM~13924393
> *ttt
> *


Hey you! It was nice to finally meet you at The Day of The Beach show! I got a lot of pics, still downloading them, so I'll be posting them up soon on Mikey's thread. Might have to post in shifts though cuz they're taking darn too long to load, then resize them! :biggrin: Sorry for the delay!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 18 2009, 05:02 PM~13924424
> *Hey you!  It was nice to finally meet you at The Day of The Beach show!  I got a lot of pics, still downloading them, so I'll be posting them up soon on Mikey's thread.  Might have to post in shifts though cuz they're taking darn too long to load, then resize them! :biggrin: Sorry for the delay!
> *


WE WANT PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 18 2009, 07:08 PM~13925959
> *WE WANT PICS  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

quote=newstyle_64,May 18 2009, 07:08 PM~13925959]
WE WANT PICS :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: I'm trying. I've downloaded a bunch, but still in the process. It takes forever!!! Plus, I just finished my class on photobucket phonics![:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> quote=newstyle_64,May 18 2009, 07:08 PM~13925959]
> WE WANT PICS :biggrin:


:biggrin: I'm trying. I've downloaded a bunch, but still in the process. It takes forever!!! Plus, I just finished my class on photobucket phonics![:roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> :biggrin: I'm trying. I've downloaded a bunch, but still in the process. It takes forever!!! Plus, I just finished my class on photobucket phonics![:roflmao: :roflmao:


:0 :biggrin:
[/quote]

I posted a few that I finally got done on The Day of The Beach thread. I think it's the flyer one.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> :0 :biggrin:


I posted a few that I finally got done on The Day of The Beach thread. I think it's the flyer one.
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> I posted a few that I finally got done on The Day of The Beach thread. I think it's the flyer one.


 
[/quote]
Hey Raffy! I'm heading to bed. Dead tired. Be up early to finish downloading the pics and posting them up. Chat with ya later.

Tiff


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

>


Hey Raffy! I'm heading to bed. Dead tired. Be up early to finish downloading the pics and posting them up. Chat with ya later.

Tiff
[/quote]
 Get some rest!!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> Hey Raffy! I'm heading to bed. Dead tired. Be up early to finish downloading the pics and posting them up. Chat with ya later.
> 
> Tiff


 Get some rest!!!!
[/quote]
YA LIKE RALPH SAID GET SOME SLEEP


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> Get some rest!!!!


YA LIKE RALPH SAID GET SOME SLEEP
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> YA LIKE RALPH SAID GET SOME SLEEP


:biggrin: :biggrin: 
[/quote]




> Get some rest!!!!


YA LIKE RALPH SAID GET SOME SLEEP
[/quote]


I did! :biggrin: Even slept through my 3:30 alarm. Woke up at 5 instead. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 03:47 PM~13937503
> *TTT
> *


Thanks Newstyle_64 I had to go pick up the kids from school. Then take the kids in a few hours fora fundraiser.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 03:56 PM~13937619
> *Thanks Newstyle_64 I had to go pick up the kids from school.  Then take the kids in a few hours fora fundraiser.
> *


UR DOING 2 MUCH :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 04:07 PM~13937739
> *UR DOING 2 MUCH  :0
> *


Nah! It's for the kids- can never be too much!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 04:08 PM~13937754
> *Nah!  It's for the kids- can never be too much!
> *


DO U HAVE A BELL THAT GO'S OFF WHEN U GET A POST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 04:11 PM~13937791
> *DO U HAVE A BELL THAT GO'S OFF WHEN U GET A POST  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Actually yeah I do!! :roflmao: :roflmao: I connected certain posts like the car wash, my post and a few others I was keeping tab on to my email which rings my cell phone. :roflmao: :biggrin: Unfortunatly, now I can't check posts when I'm not on the computer because I lost my ball to my phone. That's where I was usually on line when I'm not at home. So now, since I can't get online with my cell :uh: there's hours now at times where I can't do anything.  Are you :0 ??


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 04:17 PM~13937858
> *Actually yeah I do!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  I connected certain posts like the car wash, my post and a few others I was keeping tab on to my email which rings my cell phone. :roflmao:  :biggrin:  Unfortunatly, now I can't check posts when I'm not on the computer because I lost my ball to my phone.  That's where I was usually on line when I'm not at home.  So now, since I can't get online with my cell  :uh: there's hours now at times where I can't do anything.   Are you  :0 ??
> *


NO ! I'V BEEN ON IT A LOT 2DAY BECAUSE I TOOK THE DAY OFF WORK 2 GO WITH MY WIFE 2 THE DR.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:13 PM~13939850
> *NO ! I'V BEEN ON IT A LOT 2DAY BECAUSE I TOOK THE DAY OFF WORK 2 GO WITH MY WIFE 2 THE DR.
> *


Is she okay?


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 07:31 PM~13940064
> *Is she okay?
> *


it could b worse 
she wont let me talk about it


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 19 2009, 07:49 PM~13940348
> *it could b worse
> she wont let me talk about it
> *


I hope that it all works out okay.  Hope she doesn't have to go through too much. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 06:01 AM~13944286
> *TTT
> *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT!!4 TIFF!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 21 2009, 02:49 AM~13955433
> *TTT!!4 TIFF!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626+May 20 2009, 08:01 PM~13952164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! HOws your wife??


Thank you for everyone's support on this. I'll see you all in a few days!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@May 21 2009, 02:49 AM~13955433
> *TTT!!4 TIFF!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 21 2009, 06:02 AM~13955786
> *Thanks!  I'll be okay Johnny.  Just a simple precedure tomorrow.  The funeral is today, so I won't be on here.
> You ain't gettin rid of me yet.  I will always be a pain in your ass!~
> 
> ...


she's a little nervous & so a'm i 
but i pray 2 god every thing will b ok :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 21 2009, 07:10 PM~13963248
> *she's a little nervous & so a'm i
> but i pray 2 god every thing will b ok  :biggrin:
> *


X 98373654677882892992827727!!!!!! :biggrin:FORGOT THE COMAS...... :tongue:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 21 2009, 07:10 PM~13963248
> *she's a little nervous & so a'm i
> but i pray 2 god every thing will b ok  :biggrin:
> *



DOUG MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR WIFE!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+May 21 2009, 08:48 AM~13956902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha! your funny!

Thank you guys for helping me keep this post up. I really appriciate it!  I'll talk with you later.

Tiff


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 22 2009, 04:38 AM~13966858
> *hahaha! thanks RAffy!
> Thank you Greg!  See ya at Highland Park Show if not before!
> I've been through this.  I've kicked it, I'm gonna kick it again, and so will she! :biggrin:
> ...


YA GO 2 SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 22 2009, 04:52 AM~13966901
> *YA GO 2 SLEEP  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite+May 22 2009, 02:35 PM~13972048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: FleetAngel!

Sinbad~ thank you!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13978704
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 07:27 AM~13983138
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 24 2009, 07:27 AM~13983138
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


HEY I JUST WOKE UP...IMA C IF I GET A RIDE TO THE HOP SHOW IN OXNARD


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 24 2009, 12:46 PM~13984360
> *HEY I JUST WOKE UP...IMA C IF I GET A RIDE TO THE HOP SHOW IN OXNARD
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 24 2009, 09:29 AM~13983516
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: RAFFY! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 25 2009, 04:12 AM~13988876
> *:wave:  RAFFY! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 25 2009, 02:12 PM~13992016
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey will be calling you tomororw.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Will be posting catagory break down pretty soon here.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 05:58 PM~14005525
> *Will be posting catagory break down pretty soon here.
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 26 2009, 05:58 PM~14005525
> *Will be posting catagory break down pretty soon here.
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 26 2009, 11:18 PM~14010093
> *
> *


I'll be putting them up sometime today!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 05:26 AM~14011280
> *I'll be putting them up sometime today!
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2009, 10:22 AM~14013709
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Okay Raffy and Johnny and everyone else. Sorry for the delay I was preoccupied today!


*CAR CLASSES *
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's orgitional street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

*TRUCK CLASSES*
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

*Bicycles *
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom


*MOTORCYCLES*

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

*Model cars*

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.


There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!


Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. 
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off one entree. 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!

*Streetlow magazine will be covering this show!*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 01:26 PM~14015578
> *Okay Raffy and Johnny and everyone else.  Sorry for the delay I was preoccupied today!
> CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 27 2009, 01:58 PM~14015900
> *
> *


Hey Raffy!


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@May 27 2009, 04:53 PM~14017875
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: Hey you! How's it going?? Where did everyone go??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Johnny! I posted it up for you and your not even around. :dunno: what to say.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 28 2009, 06:23 PM~14030236
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: Where did you disappear to???


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 06:25 PM~14030258
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Where did you disappear to???
> *


I DON'T NO WERE FLEETANGEL WENT ! BUT I'M WRIGHT HERE  
ME AN THE WIFE MIGHT TAKE U UP ON THE OFFER :biggrin: WERE ,WHEN ,AN WHAT'S IT ALL ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 28 2009, 06:50 PM~14030493
> *I DON'T NO WERE FLEETANGEL WENT ! BUT I'M WRIGHT HERE
> ME AN THE WIFE MIGHT TAKE U UP ON THE OFFER  :biggrin: WERE ,WHEN ,AN WHAT'S IT ALL ABOUT  :biggrin:
> *


where will be out to sea! :biggrin: Pacific Ocean I beleive!  Out of the Santa Barbara Harbor! She will LOVE it! When? let's set it up! Give me some dates that are good for you, and I'll take a look at the schedule and see if we can slip it in there!

It will be a good excursion for her! She'll love it! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY SORRY IVE BEEN REALLY BUSY WITH WORK...BUT WUZ UP IM BACK


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 28 2009, 07:26 PM~14030863
> *HEY SORRY IVE BEEN REALLY BUSY WITH WORK...BUT WUZ UP IM BACK
> *


That's okay! Glad your finally back!  Hows work going??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 07:30 PM~14030905
> *That's okay!  Glad your finally back!   Hows work going??
> *


GOOD ....IM DONE WITH THE CADYY...NO MORE HARD WORK


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 01:26 PM~14015578
> *Okay Raffy and Johnny and everyone else.  Sorry for the delay I was preoccupied today!
> CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> ...


nice categories tiffany, hopefully i can get my sons bike done


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 05:28 PM~14018248
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: Hey you!  How's it going??  Where did everyone go??
> *


It's going o.k just getting ready for the 8th, Doctors Appointments,Test and party this weekend


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 06:55 PM~14030525
> *where will be out to sea! :biggrin: Pacific Ocean I beleive!  Out of the Santa Barbara Harbor!  She will LOVE it!  When? let's set it up!  Give me some dates that are good for you, and I'll take a look at the schedule and see if we can slip it in there!
> 
> It will be a good excursion for her!  She'll love it!  :biggrin:
> *


May be some time in July. Is it a day thing,weekend? let me know so i can get some dates..  :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 28 2009, 07:37 PM~14030975
> *GOOD ....IM DONE WITH THE CADYY...NO MORE HARD WORK
> *


What did you do with the Cadyy?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8+May 28 2009, 10:42 PM~14033326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, With this show in July, maybe we can set the date for the day before the show, or the morning after. That way you won't have to make two trips out here! :biggrin: Save some gas! You guys could come out, I'll take you out to sea for a couple hours, give you a SOFTIN learning excursion, then over to the Maritime Museum. What do you think of the 24th of July? The day before the show?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+May 28 2009, 08:46 PM~14031873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike!! But This was not my doing! Credit goes out to Raffy, and you and paul and Johnny's eye! :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 27 2009, 01:26 PM~14015578
> *Okay Raffy and Johnny and everyone else.  Sorry for the delay I was preoccupied today!
> CAR CLASSES
> 2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
> ...



Cash prize and Best all around for model cars Tiff????


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 29 2009, 07:19 AM~14034990
> *Cash prize and Best all around for model cars Tiff????
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :happysad: OOps does it look that way???
hmmm. I'll have to fix that one too!  

The Cash Prize and trophy is for the best "All Around"
I dont' have the catagories listed for the Model car section yet. Still working on that part! :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 08:45 AM~14035641
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  OOps does it look that way???
> hmmm.  I'll have to fix that one too!
> 
> ...


  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 05:04 AM~14034465
> *What did you do with the Cadyy?
> *


I PAINTED IT!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 02:13 PM~14038819
> *I PAINTED IT!!!
> *


Send me the pics!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=446627&st=780

SAY WUZ UP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 03:21 PM~14039521
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=446627&st=780
> 
> SAY WUZ UP
> *


Right on~! :thumbsup: Might have you do my Monte Carlo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 06:36 PM~14040920
> *Right on~!  :thumbsup: Might have you do my Monte Carlo!! :biggrin:
> *


U GOT A MONTE????POST PICS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 06:41 PM~14040960
> *U GOT A MONTE????POST PICS
> *


You don't want to see it right now. It's crashed! :tears: :tears: Needs some body work done. but I'll have my daughter take the pic of it sitting in the driveway when she returns in the morning. I want to fix it up.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 06:53 PM~14041031
> *You don't want to see it right now.  It's crashed!  :tears:  :tears: Needs some body work done. but I'll have my daughter take the pic of it sitting in the driveway when she returns in the morning.  I want to fix it up.
> *


NEED TO C HOW BAD IT IS MAYBE I CAN HOO U UP WITH ONE OF MY FRIENDS CUZ I ONLY DO PAINT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 07:04 PM~14041100
> *NEED TO C HOW BAD IT IS MAYBE I CAN HOO U UP WITH ONE OF MY FRIENDS CUZ I ONLY DO PAINT
> *


You really want to see??? Okay it will take me a few to show you! It's horrid! Dirty right now too on top of it.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 07:08 PM~14041132
> *You really want to see??? Okay it will take me a few to show you!  It's horrid! Dirty right now too on top of it.
> *


DOESNT MATTER SHOW IT TO ME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 07:10 PM~14041138
> *DOESNT MATTER SHOW IT TO ME!!! :biggrin:
> *


Okay...I'll PM it to you cuz it's really embarrassing to show the world on here what my car looks like right now. My every day car is just fine, but this one makes me cry.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 07:13 PM~14041166
> *Okay...I'll PM it to you cuz it's really embarrassing to show the world on here what my car looks like right now.  My every day car is just fine, but this one makes me cry.
> *


I WANT A PM :biggrinM ME UR CAr an ill pm u mine :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 07:13 PM~14041166
> *Okay...I'll PM it to you cuz it's really embarrassing to show the world on here what my car looks like right now.  My every day car is just fine, but this one makes me cry.
> *


NEVER BE SCARED OF WUT WILL MAKE U PROUD SOME DAY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64+May 29 2009, 07:15 PM~14041179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True very true! But right now, I'm not too proud! I was in an accident with it, then someone vandalized the inside of it. Long story on that one! But it's hospitilized in the driveway right now. It does run. Hubby got the transmission fixed, so it runs now.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 07:23 PM~14041234
> *Okay!  I'll send you my heart breaker! Trying to figure out what to do with it now.  It was all origional.  It has hub caps on it right now cuz I sold the rims  :dunno:  :dunno: why, I just didn't like them.  But I kept the white wall tires.  But it is in horrible condition.  I wish I could have Pimp my ride help!  Because it's going to be a while before I can get money together to fix it up.  It will probably costs thousands and thousands of dollars.  Right now, everything I got is going towards the show *excluding my rent*! :biggrin:
> True very true!  But right now, I'm not too proud!  I was in an accident with it, then someone vandalized the inside of it.  Long story on that one! But it's hospitilized in the driveway right now.  It does run.  Hubby got the transmission fixed, so it runs now.
> *


WUT U DRIVING RIGHT NOW???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 07:25 PM~14041251
> *WUT U DRIVING RIGHT NOW???
> *


My other car. 2002 Mustang. A normal car.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 07:27 PM~14041266
> *My other car.  2002 Mustang.  A normal car.
> *


OHHHH :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 07:30 PM~14041290
> *OHHHH :0
> *


Okay Vivy took the pics and I'm loading it up. Will send them out to you too in a sec.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 07:41 PM~14041383
> *Okay Vivy took the pics and I'm loading it up.  Will send them out to you too in a sec.
> *


OK TELL VIVI I SAY THANX


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 07:44 PM~14041423
> *OK TELL VIVI I SAY THANX
> *


She said your welcome! Okay got to do the photobucket deal now... hold on..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 07:52 PM~14041517
> *She said your welcome!  Okay got to do the photobucket deal now... hold on..
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 07:55 PM~14041550
> *
> *



Okay, here ya go!! I'm warning you it does't look pretty!!!























The heart breaker!!!













The gut wrencher!



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 08:00 PM~14041610
> *Okay, here ya go!!  I'm warning you it does't look pretty!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN U GOT THE EURO CLIP ON IT...ITS NOT THAT BAD...I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE SCARY...I LIKE IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 08:04 PM~14041658
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DAMN U GOT THE EURO CLIP ON IT...ITS NOT THAT BAD...I THOUGHT IT WAS GONNA BE SCARY...I LIKE IT!!! :biggrin:
> *


That was my baby. Now it's hospitilized in the driveway!  :yessad: :yessad: 
Someday it will have he make over and all will be good!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

I WANNA C THAT RIDE DONE...ITLL LOOK NICE N U WONT BE SCARE OF IT....HAY NOS VEMOS SISSETTE CUZ I GOT SOME STUFF TO DO...ILL TALK TO U LATER!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 08:17 PM~14041816
> *I WANNA C THAT RIDE DONE...ITLL LOOK NICE N U WONT BE SCARE OF IT....HAY NOS VEMOS SISSETTE CUZ I GOT SOME STUFF TO DO...ILL TALK TO U LATER!!!
> *


I'm trying to save up the money! But right now, I'm pouring everything into this car show. You'll see it when it's done. I'm a thinking of a few different ways to go about it. Not sure what I want to do though. hmmmmmm thinking, thinking, thinking on that.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 08:20 PM~14041856
> *I'm trying to save up the money! But right now, I'm pouring everything into this car show.  You'll see it when it's done.  I'm a thinking of a few different ways to go about it.  Not sure what I want to do though.  hmmmmmm thinking, thinking, thinking on that.
> *


THATS KOOL ULL LOOK GOOD ON THAT RIDE SIS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 08:26 PM~14041931
> *THATS KOOL ULL LOOK GOOD ON THAT RIDE SIS
> *


Thanks! Like my husband says, time to start it over... :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2009, 08:26 PM~14041931
> *THATS KOOL ULL LOOK GOOD ON THAT RIDE SIS
> *


C WUTRIDER KNOW!!!ok sis ill talk to u manana!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 29 2009, 07:15 PM~14041179
> *I WANT A PM  :biggrinM ME UR CAr an ill pm u mine  :biggrin:
> *


Okay, I posted my heart breaking ride!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 11:26 AM~14046247
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 30 2009, 11:35 AM~14046310
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 08:00 PM~14041610
> *Okay, here ya go!!  I'm warning you it does't look pretty!!!
> 
> 
> ...


The gut wrencher on isn't showing up. Did you delete it from your file? If so, you'll need to add it or it will just show the photo bucket pic. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 30 2009, 03:39 PM~14047747
> *The gut wrencher on isn't showing up.  Did you delete it from your file?  If so, you'll need to add it or it will just show the photo bucket pic. :biggrin:
> *


   :dunno: I don't think I did. I'll have to check that when I get back..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 08:00 PM~14041610
> *Okay, here ya go!!  I'm warning you it does't look pretty!!!
> 
> 
> ...


tiffany was this car in goleta?? i kept bugging this lady to sell me her car, looks like this :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 31 2009, 11:21 AM~14053113
> *tiffany was this car in goleta?? i kept bugging this lady to sell me her car, looks like this  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


It was in Goleta when I lived there! But I don't remember you bugging me to sale it. A lot of people did ask me to sale it to them on a weekly bases. But I would of remembered you! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 31 2009, 09:39 AM~14052470
> *TTT
> *


Thanks FleetAngel- I was down today.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 31 2009, 06:17 PM~14055519
> *It was in Goleta when I lived there!  But I don't remember you bugging me to sale it.  A lot of people did ask me to sale it to them on a weekly bases.  But I would of remembered you!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


an old friend's aunt lived across the street


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 31 2009, 08:35 PM~14056820
> *an old friend's aunt lived across the street
> *


From my parent's house or my house?? Which street??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 31 2009, 06:24 PM~14055576
> *Thanks FleetAngel- I was down today.
> *


IM HERE TO BACK U UP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 1 2009, 02:38 PM~14063779
> *IM HERE TO BACK U UP
> *


 :biggrin: Mike wants to buy my car  I can't do it.


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 31 2009, 08:35 PM~14056820
> *an old friend's aunt lived across the street
> *


Stop stalking her hahaha

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Pancho is a good painter...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 1 2009, 02:45 PM~14063871
> *:biggrin:  Mike wants to buy my car   I can't do it.
> *


TELL HIM NO SIR....THAT CAR IS MINE!!!(I MEAN URS)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 29 2009, 08:00 PM~14041610
> *Okay, here ya go!!  I'm warning you it does't look pretty!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite+Jun 1 2009, 04:51 PM~14065121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't tell him the car is yours because it's mine!~... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SORRY...BUT NEVER SELL THE CAR


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 05:45 PM~14075461
> *SORRY...BUT NEVER SELL THE CAR
> *


Fleet I can't! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:48 PM~14075498
> *Fleet I can't!  :biggrin:
> *


U BETTER NOT...DAMN 5 MORE DAYS TO C U AGAIN!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 05:50 PM~14075513
> *U BETTER NOT...DAMN 5 MORE DAYS TO C U AGAIN!!!
> *


 :biggrin: I won't, it's Grandpa!! :biggrin: Are you ready???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:52 PM~14075535
> *:biggrin: I won't, it's Grandpa!! :biggrin:  Are you ready???
> *


ALMOST!!!JUST NEED TO BUT A NEW GT SHIRT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 05:54 PM~14075561
> *ALMOST!!!JUST NEED TO BUT A NEW GT SHIRT
> *


What's wrong with the other one?? Don't tell me your going to get it the day of the show too huh??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 05:59 PM~14075610
> *What's wrong with the other one??  Don't tell me your going to get it the day of the show too huh??
> *


I AM BUT IN THE MORNIN!!!I CANT WEAR THE OTHER ONE UNTIL NEXT YEAR CUZ ITS THE 20TH ANNIV


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 06:06 PM~14075679
> *I AM BUT IN THE MORNIN!!!I CANT WEAR THE OTHER ONE UNTIL NEXT YEAR CUZ ITS THE 20TH ANNIV
> *


The one you wore at The Day of The Beach show???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:10 PM~14075709
> *The one you wore at The Day of The Beach show???
> *


THAT WAS MY HOODIE...I WANNA GET MY SHIRT CUZ IT MIGHT GET HOT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 06:16 PM~14075778
> *THAT WAS MY HOODIE...I WANNA GET MY SHIRT CUZ IT MIGHT GET HOT
> *


Yeah it could. Although this week hasn't been hot. But The sun did come out a lot sooner then the past couple of days today. So yeah get the shirt! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:17 PM~14075789
> *Yeah it could.  Although this week hasn't been hot.  But The sun did come out a lot sooner then the past couple of days today.  So yeah get the shirt! :biggrin:
> *


I WILL...I WISH I COULD GET A TANK TOP....HEY DO U KNO OUR805 CHAPTER PRESIDENT YET?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 06:18 PM~14075801
> *I WILL...I WISH I COULD GET A TANK TOP....HEY DO U KNO OUR805 CHAPTER PRESIDENT YET?
> *


I'm not sure if I do or don't. Which one is he??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:25 PM~14075857
> *I'm not sure if I do or don't.  Which one is he??
> *


HSI NAME IS DAVID...HE WASNT AT THE BEACH SHOW


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 06:29 PM~14075888
> *HSI NAME IS DAVID...HE WASNT AT THE BEACH SHOW
> *


Oh, okay then I have not met him yet. Will he be at the nite life show?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:38 PM~14075958
> *Oh, okay then I have not met him yet.  Will he be at the nite life show?
> *


YUP....ILL INTRODUCE U TO HIM!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 2 2009, 09:34 PM~14078217
> *YUP....ILL INTRODUCE U TO HIM!!!
> *


Cool! Because I'm thinking he's just a computer and doesn't really exist! :roflmao: :roflmao: Someone just programed Stilo-G into LIL!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jun 3 2009, 04:48 AM~14080327
> *
> *


 :wave: eastbay68! Is GoodFellas coming out next month to the show?? :biggrin:


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@Jun 3 2009, 05:04 AM~14080380
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Hey girl! Good Morning!!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 3 2009, 06:58 AM~14080835
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad+Jun 3 2009, 06:58 AM~14080835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jesse!! HOW's it going??? Have you found a picture of your truck with an engine, er I mean the engine showing???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 05:48 PM~14086679
> *Hey!  HOw are things going???
> Hey Raffy!!  Where are you going this weekend???
> Hey Jesse!!  HOW's it going???  Have you found a picture of your truck with an engine, er I mean the engine showing???
> *


Antioch :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 3 2009, 06:16 PM~14086942
> *Antioch :biggrin:
> *


Brain Fart!! I knew that! :biggrin: I think you told me like 50 times already!! Sorry.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 06:21 PM~14086980
> *Brain Fart!!  I knew that!  :biggrin: I think you told me like 50 times already!!  Sorry.....
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 3 2009, 04:35 AM~14080283
> *Cool!  Because I'm thinking he's just a computer and doesn't really exist! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Someone just programed Stilo-G into LIL!
> *


NAA... HE DOESNT HAVE A PROFILE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 3 2009, 08:50 PM~14088793
> *NAA... HE DOESNT HAVE A PROFILE
> *


Doesn't have a profile?? Okay that means it was a computer glitch, hahaha!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

*Here's a couple hotel listings in the area....*

Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites
2220 Bath St, Santa Barbara, CA
800-780-7234 (0.79 miles away)
http://www.qualityinn.com/hotel-santa_barb...alifornia-CA758

Quality Inn
3055 De La Vina Street, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6636 (0.8 miles away)
http://www.qualityinn.com/hotel-santa_barb...alifornia-CA758


Travelers Motel
3222 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6009 (0.81 miles away)
don't have a URL for a web site...sorry

Guesthouse Inn & Suites
3344 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6611 (0.82 miles away)

Town & Country Inn
2800 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-2500 (0.86 miles away)


Lemon Tree Inn
2819 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
Website | 805-687-6444 (0.86 miles away)


Holiday Lodge
2825 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-6800 (0.86 miles away)

Sunset Motel
3504 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-3813 (0.87 miles away)


Motel 6
3505 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-5400 (0.87 miles away)

Sandpiper Lodge
3525 State St, Santa Barbara, CA
805-687-5326 (0.87 miles away) 







*CAR CLASSES *
2000`s & Up- Street & Custom
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street, Mild & Full
60`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
60`s Conv.- Original, Street, Mild & Full
50`s- Original, Street, Mild & Full
40's origional, street, mild & Full 
30's and below orginal street, mild & full
Luxury 90`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
Luxury 89 & Below- Street, Mild & Full
Euro- Street, Mild & Full
Import- Street, Mild & Full
Sport Cars- Street & Custom
Hot Rods/Street Rods- Street & Custom
Wagon/Panel- Original, Street & Custom
Muscle Car- Street & Custom 

*TRUCK CLASSES*
2000`s & Up- Street, Mild & Full
90`s- Street, Mild & Full
80`s- Street, Mild & Full
70`s- Street & Custom
60`s- Original, Street & Custom
50`s & Below- Original, Street & Custom
Mini Truck- Street, Mild & Full
Mini SUV- Street, Mild & Full
Full Size SUV- Street, Mild & Full
El Camino/ Ranchero- Street, Mild & Full
4x4- Street & Custom
Vans- Street & Custom 

*Bicycles *
16" 2Wheel 
Original 
Street
Mild
Full

20" 2Wheel
Original
Street
Mild
Full

3Wheel
Street
Mild
Full

Beach cruiser
Street
Custom

MOTORCYCLES

Full Size- 1st & 2nd
Designer- 1st & 2nd 

Model cars

Cash Prize + trophy for Best All Around

Awards for Club Participation, Best Display (limited on space used), Best Paint etc.
There will also be People's choice awards for 1st, 2nd and 3rd!
Pre-register by June 30, 2009 $25. At the gate $35. 
Donate one new item (valued at $5 or more), receive $5 off one entree. 

Spectators: $10 children 12 and under free!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 06:56 AM~14091727
> *Here's a couple hotel listings in the area....
> 
> Best Western Encina Lodge & Suites
> ...


ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 04:01 AM~14091180
> *Doesn't have a profile??  Okay that means it was a computer glitch, hahaha!
> *


IMA TELL HIM!!!JK


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 02:09 PM~14095637
> *IMA TELL HIM!!!JK
> *


Hahahaha! Tell him he's a glitch that needs to be fixed!!


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 03:31 PM~14096238
> *Hahahaha!  Tell him he's a glitch that needs to be fixed!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 4 2009, 06:29 PM~14097905
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm just joking! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 4 2009, 06:31 PM~14097927
> *I'm just joking!  :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW SISSTETE!!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

hope you have a good showw :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 4 2009, 11:26 PM~14100968
> *hope you have a good showw  :thumbsup:  ttt
> *


X2


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 4 2009, 11:26 PM~14100968
> *hope you have a good showw  :thumbsup:  ttt
> *


Thanks 49Merc! 
Are you heading out camping on the 18th?


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

GOOD MORNING!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@Jun 5 2009, 06:16 AM~14102165
> *GOOD MORNING!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Good Morning!! HOw are you doing today??


----------



## SLEEZY8 (Nov 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:35 AM~14102259
> *Good Morning!!  HOw are you doing today??
> *


A little tired  But its o.k i can rest on r long road trip  And just getting ready for this weekend and softball game tonight at 6:00  So we will be on the road about 7:30 :biggrin: :biggrin: for some fun :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLEEZY8_@Jun 5 2009, 06:50 AM~14102331
> *A little tired
> *


Yeah tell me about it! I'm in Grover Beach right now. Had to come home for two nights! :biggrin: To wake up this morning and it's raining up here. I hope it's not raining for the Nite Life show!! I pray it will be sunny skies for them on Sunday. Haven't studied the weather action yet, so I really can't make a prediction on it at the moment. :biggrin: But I hope they have a nice successful and sunny day show!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THE WEATHER SAYS ITS NOT RAINING BUT ITS GONNA BE ON THE LOW 60'S


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 05:11 AM~14101899
> *Thanks 49Merc!
> Are you heading out camping on the 18th?
> *


No im not going camping its to long and i need to make the money to fix my 59 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 5 2009, 02:11 PM~14105850
> *No im not going camping its to long and i need to make the money to fix my 59  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


Cool! If your not going camping then you can come to the show! :biggrin: 
What are you going to do with the 59?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 07:37 PM~14108062
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 5 2009, 09:30 PM~14108959
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


Morning Raffy! Heading out to sea for a short spell. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 03:46 AM~14110514
> *Morning Raffy!  Heading out to sea for a short spell. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 5 2009, 08:59 PM~14108692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you going to the Sandra Cantu Car show next weekend??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood+Jun 7 2009, 04:24 AM~14116843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY TIFFANY I DINT SEE U AT THE SHOW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 08:45 PM~14122021
> *HEY TIFFANY I DINT SEE U AT THE SHOW!!!
> *


I didn't see you there either!!!!! But I was there and have proof! :biggrin: I'm downloading them from my camara and will post them up as soon as I am done.
Where were you??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 08:49 PM~14122067
> *I didn't see you there either!!!!!  But I was there and have proof! :biggrin:  I'm downloading them from my camara and will post them up as soon as I am done.
> Where were you??
> *


EVERYWHERE...POST UP THE PICS ON THE NEW TOPIC I DID IN THE SHEWS N EVENTS FORUMS...LOOK FOR THE ONE CALLED NITE LIFE CAR SHOW PICS N POST EM THERE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 08:50 PM~14122078
> *EVERYWHERE...POST UP THE PICS ON THE NEW TOPIC I DID IN THE SHEWS N EVENTS FORUMS...LOOK FOR THE ONE CALLED NITE LIFE CAR SHOW PICS N POST EM THERE
> *


Pretty much so were we. My husband and daughter, and her best friend were with me. We were everywhere too~! I'm photobucketing a few right now and will post it up on your new thread, then tomorrow hopefully finish it up. I'm really tired right now and need the rest. But I'll post the first few that get downloaded and photobucketed in. They're not i any order.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:25 PM~14122375
> *Pretty much so were we.  My husband and daughter, and her best friend were with me.  We were everywhere too~!  I'm photobucketing a few right now and will post it up on your new thread, then tomorrow hopefully finish it up.  I'm really tired right now and need the rest.  But I'll post the first few that get downloaded and photobucketed in.  They're not i any order.
> *


WELL DID U AT LEAST SAW THE GOODTIMES CAVE????LOL SURROUNDED BY BIKES N 2 CARS?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 09:28 PM~14122401
> *WELL DID U AT LEAST SAW THE GOODTIMES CAVE????LOL SURROUNDED BY BIKES N 2 CARS?
> *


I saw the GoodTimes sign on the grass area, but empty chairs and a lady with a little girl sleeping. But didn't see you there!! Went by a few times but no dice!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:33 PM~14122441
> *I saw the GoodTimes sign on the grass area, but empty chairs and a lady with a little girl sleeping.  But didn't see you there!!  Went by a few times but no dice!
> *


WUT TIME WAS DAT???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 09:34 PM~14122454
> *WUT TIME WAS DAT???
> *


Hmmmmm.. Well, Hmmmm, I ate in Woody's about noon. Then walked the dome and passed out flyers and took pictures. Went out the entrance and walked around looking for my daughter, and passed by the Sign, the first time. There was a couple guys sitting in the chairs that time around,but not you. I want to say probably around 1 or 130 at that time. Second and third time, I have no clue....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:41 PM~14122524
> *Hmmmmm.. Well, Hmmmm, I ate in Woody's about noon.  Then walked the dome and passed out flyers and took pictures.  Went out the entrance and walked around looking for my daughter, and passed by the Sign, the first time.  There was a couple guys sitting in the chairs that time around,but not you.  I want to say probably around 1 or 130 at that time.  Second and third time, I have no clue....
> *


I WAS AT THE HOP COMP!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 09:43 PM~14122541
> *I WAS AT THE HOP COMP!!!
> *


We made it over there for the last two. So I'm not sure what time that was.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:45 PM~14122558
> *We made it over there for the last two.  So I'm not sure what time that was.
> *


ALMOST THREE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 09:46 PM~14122564
> *ALMOST THREE!!!
> *


Okay, then right after that, we went by the area again, didn't see you, so headed over to Jason's group Style Unlimted, where my husband I found has a good friend that he grew up with in the club. Small world!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 09:49 PM~14122593
> *Okay, then right after that, we went by the area again, didn't see you, so headed over to Jason's group Style Unlimted, where my husband I found has a good friend that he grew up with in the club.  Small world!
> *


OHHH...WELL THIS TIME THE WORL WAS BIG CUZ I DINT C U!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 7 2009, 09:57 PM~14122672
> *OHHH...WELL THIS TIME THE WORL WAS BIG CUZ I DINT C U!!!
> *


Well, at least you know I exist unlike Stilo-G who I'm starting to beleive is just a computer and not a real person....Still haven't met him!  
Anyhow, I'm not feeling so good tonight, so I'm heading off to bed. I'll get the rest of these photobucketed tomorrow and post them up as soon as I'm finished. Talk to ya later!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 10:07 PM~14122772
> *Well, at least you know I exist unlike Stilo-G who I'm starting to beleive is just a computer and not a real person....Still haven't met him!
> Anyhow, I'm not feeling so good tonight, so I'm heading off to bed.  I'll get the rest of these photobucketed tomorrow and post them up as soon as I'm finished.  Talk to ya later!
> *


AIGHT IM OUT TOO!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Good Morning everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 8 2009, 09:34 PM~14133857
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Hey you!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 6 2009, 12:17 PM~13496992
> *I want to thank everyone who has already sent in their pre-registration forms in support of this incredible organization serving the physically impaired, mentally impaired, elderly, victims of abuse, and youth-at-risk programs.  www.softininc.org Helping to build their self esteem and teaching them life enabling skills.
> 
> This is our 1st Annual Car Show. Here is the pre-reg form with a break down of catagories.  if enough pre-registrations come in for other catagories, we will add them.
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 04:51 AM~14136185
> *:biggrin:  Hey you!
> *


QUE PASO!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2009, 02:08 PM~14140681
> *QUE PASO!!!
> *




I just got a phone call that a group from Vegas was coming out to our show!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 02:43 PM~14141037
> *I just got a phone call that a group from Vegas was coming out to our show!
> *


SOUNDS NICE!!!IMA TELL GT ONCE U MAKE THE FLYER TO SEE IF THEY SHOW UP


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2009, 02:46 PM~14141069
> *SOUNDS NICE!!!IMA TELL GT ONCE U MAKE THE FLYER TO SEE IF THEY SHOW UP
> *


That would be cool!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 02:54 PM~14141153
> *That would be cool!!
> *


SO ULL HAVE MORE GOODTIMERS IN THE HOUSE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2009, 09:40 PM~14145748
> *SO ULL HAVE MORE GOODTIMERS IN THE HOUSE!!!
> *


Right ON!! PM me your e-mail address and as soon as we have it finished, I'll email one to you!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 06:01 AM~14147806
> *Right ON!!  PM me your e-mail address and as soon as we have it finished, I'll email one to you!
> *


[email protected]


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 10:44 AM~14150030
> *ttt
> *


Queen t's! :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Registration for bikes is the same as cars?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Jun 10 2009, 04:03 PM~14152908
> *Registration for bikes is the same as cars?
> *


Bike's are $20 $15 if pre-reg by June 30.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 10 2009, 05:21 PM~14153697
> *Bike's are $20 $15 if pre-reg by June 30.
> *


This is for a great cause too! SOFTIN serves Kern County too!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 11 2009, 06:31 AM~14158780
> *This is for a great cause too!  SOFTIN serves Kern County too!
> *


We serve anyone from all over with special needs. A lot of kids from Kern County too!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 02:43 PM~14141037
> *I just got a phone call that a group from Vegas was coming out to our show!
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 06:52 AM~14158880
> *We serve anyone from all over with special needs.  A lot of kids from Kern County too!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 11 2009, 06:56 AM~14158902
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Your alive!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 06:58 AM~14158911
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Your alive!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Hey guys!!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 11 2009, 04:40 PM~14164099
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HEY TIFF!!!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Jun 11 2009, 01:23 PM~14162110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey CharkBait~ Long time no see on here! How ya doing??


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:35 AM~14169156
> *Is school over with for you guys yet??  Today is my daughter and son's last day!
> Are you judging a show this weekend??
> Hey CharkBait~ Long time no see on here!  How ya doing??
> *


What about me??? :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:35 AM~14169156
> *Is school over with for you guys yet??  Today is my daughter and son's last day!
> Are you judging a show this weekend??
> Hey CharkBait~ Long time no see on here!  How ya doing??
> *


TODAY~!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Jun 12 2009, 09:08 AM~14170506
> *What about me??? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2009, 03:49 PM~14174173
> *TODAY~!!!
> *


Cool! Have a happy summer!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:35 AM~14169156
> *Is school over with for you guys yet??  Today is my daughter and son's last day!
> Are you judging a show this weekend??
> Hey CharkBait~ Long time no see on here!  How ya doing??
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 12 2009, 04:56 PM~14174684
> *:no:  :no:
> *


Having a family weekend?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:59 PM~14174714
> *Having a family weekend?
> *


ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Vender spaces still available...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 09:21 PM~14176539
> *Vender spaces still available...
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 12 2009, 09:50 PM~14176747
> *:0
> *


Hey Bigshod! How are them nails?? Need a fill? :roflmao: Just kidding!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:49 PM~14174613
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

GETTING READYING TO ROLL OUT TO TRACY "CROWN OF LIFE C.C "


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 04:42 AM~14178066
> *Hey Bigshod!  How are them nails??  Need a fill?  :roflmao: Just kidding!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 12 2009, 04:52 PM~14174646
> *Cool!  Have a happy summer!
> *


U 2!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 13 2009, 09:45 AM~14179082
> *U 2!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

R THE FLYERS OUT YET??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 13 2009, 12:02 PM~14179886
> *R THE FLYERS OUT YET??
> *


Not finished with them yet. Hope to have them by next week! :biggrin: I will let you know when it's finished.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 12:03 PM~14179892
> *Not finished with them yet.  Hope to have them by next week! :biggrin:  I will let you know when it's finished.
> *


OK!!!I WANT TO INVITE THE OTHER CHAPTERS!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 13 2009, 12:15 PM~14179969
> *OK!!!I WANT TO INVITE THE OTHER CHAPTERS!
> *


I'll email it to you as soon as it's all finished up. I gave them everything I wanted on it, so I'm just waiting for them to finish it up. They're doing it for free! :biggrin: 
But other things have to come first....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 03:44 PM~14181184
> *I'll email it to you as soon as it's all finished up.  I gave them everything I wanted on it, so I'm just waiting for them to finish it up.  They're doing it for free! :biggrin:
> But other things have to come first....
> *


THATS GREAT!!!FOR A GOOD CAUSE....HEY WHO'S GOING TO JUDGE THERE?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 03:44 PM~14181184
> *I'll email it to you as soon as it's all finished up.  I gave them everything I wanted on it, so I'm just waiting for them to finish it up.  They're doing it for free! :biggrin:
> But other things have to come first....
> *


EMAIL ME ALSO TIFF........ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 13 2009, 08:04 PM~14182637
> *EMAIL ME ALSO TIFF........ :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


You know I will! Your car is on there too!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 13 2009, 08:05 PM~14182649
> *You know I will!  Your car is on there too!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 14 2009, 08:39 PM~14190289
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Johnny! When the flyers are finished, do you want me to PM them to you or your normal email address?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 14 2009, 09:11 PM~14190701
> *Hey Johnny!  When the flyers are finished, do you want me to PM them to you or your normal email address?
> *


I'LL PM YOU MY EMAIL ADDRESS,THEN EMAIL THEM TO ME ..PLEASE TIFF :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 16 2009, 09:20 PM~14212775
> *I'LL PM YOU MY EMAIL ADDRESS,THEN EMAIL THEM TO ME ..PLEASE TIFF :biggrin:
> *


Got it! Will do a test run on email. But don't have the flyer yet.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 16 2009, 09:23 PM~14212795
> *Got it!  Will do a test run on email.  But don't have the flyer yet.
> *


WHATYA GUNNA SEND ME?? :biggrin: I'M AT WORK SO I'LL CHECK IT TOMORROW..


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 16 2009, 09:24 PM~14212823
> *WHATYA GUNNA SEND ME??  :biggrin: I'M AT WORK SO I'LL CHECK IT TOMORROW..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Did ya get it??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 17 2009, 02:55 PM~14219906
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------

